# Best printer for printing tshirts? maybe future diy DTG?



## loowee (May 11, 2011)

Hi ya everyone,
I'm looking to buy a ink-jet printer to print really good photo quality pictures, heavy and fine ink writing with the use of transfer paper when using light coloured shirts and vinyl when wanting to print some graphics which has white in it on dark coloured shirts.

just was wondering which one was the best, and is able to have a really good CIS?

Also even if it costs a bit more i wouldn't mind having a printer which when it time requires for another one that i could adapt it to a DTG in which i can get a CIS which can print white? most of the DTG printers i have seen dont have the white ink capacity like the shop bought DTG printers.
any help would be fantastic.

Regards
Louie


----------



## loowee (May 11, 2011)

oh forgot to say I will be printing primarily on Gildan tops!


----------



## loowee (May 11, 2011)

have i put this in the right section? if not can someone please move it!
Louie


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I use the epson 1400 and like it so much I bought a second one after I messed up my first one trying to make a DIY DTG.


----------



## loowee (May 11, 2011)

lol, thanks, I have decided to go for the 1400 and when needed just buy a DTG. Any recommendations of what CIS to get?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I got all my CISS and cleaning system from www.inkjetcarts.us


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

loowee said:


> lol, thanks, I have decided to go for the 1400 and when needed just buy a DTG. Any recommendations of what CIS to get?


In case you haven't seen it already, we also have a whole section of the forums that deals with heat transfers and inks:

Heat Press and Heat Transfers - T-Shirt Forums

Printers and Inks for Inkjet and Laser Transfers - T-Shirt Forums

Lots of suggestions and experiences with CIS systems have been posted here: cis related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

